# happy international bunny day!



## odyssey~ (Sep 25, 2021)

happy international bunny day!!!
i didn't even know this existed until the place where i get my hay from sent us an email about discounts because of this!


----------



## Catlyn (Sep 26, 2021)

Happy bunny day!

Can i just add that Odyssey looks so cool with the shedding lines?


----------



## FoggyForest (Sep 26, 2021)

Happy international bunny day!
Aww! I didn't know Odyssey had little boot marks  so cute!


----------



## odyssey~ (Sep 26, 2021)

Catlyn said:


> Happy bunny day!
> 
> Can i just add that Odyssey looks so cool with the shedding lines?


Haha! She always has shedding lines no matter what now since she seems to be ALWAYS shedding and getting fur all over the place xD


FoggyForest said:


> Happy international bunny day!
> Aww! I didn't know Odyssey had little boot marks  so cute!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Sep 27, 2021)

I wish I had seen this thread yesterday, but happy late International Bunny Day!! Also I agree with everyone else, Odyssey is VERY cute!


----------

